# colors of mason jars basic ones



## jah5656 (May 29, 2011)

Ok, I have a question, I am hearing colors like blue and corn flower blue. Can some explain the various colors not withstanding the lighting jars that came in wonderful colors just the basics. I have several jars that I picked up at a local flea market and I keep hearing that the Atlas E-Z seal is cornflower blue, is it, and what makes that more special? thanks Jenny


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 29, 2011)

I'm the wrong tree to bark up. Many, many people just like to name a color for colorful sales descriptions. Cornflower is a deeper blue compared to Ball blue (yup, that's another one). Wikipedia says it's a shade of azure, OK?
 To me blue is blue and green is green. Any combination is aqua. Any color can be a darker or lighter shade, that's all.
 Some people call this site the"blue pages". I think it's cyan.
 Did I help? []


----------



## jah5656 (May 29, 2011)

Ok, thanks.. these are fun jars but people are friggin killing me to figure out some of the basics... I have taken college classes that were less complex then dating some of these Jars, telling the color. I can find dating information that is easy to get for the Ball jars, nothing that clearly states EASY dating information on Atlas. It is always buy a book not yet the book is expensive thanks Jenny


----------



## thejario (May 29, 2011)

The ones in your picture, The atlas is Aqua and the Perfect Mason is Ball blue. Oh and dont forget the Kerr Sky Blue !, lol


----------



## jah5656 (May 29, 2011)

Funny I lines up all of the jars that are currently empty of Jelly and two look green light pale I will post


----------



## jah5656 (May 29, 2011)

the two on the left are so light just a tinge of green one is Atlas and one Ball with loop in the line under ball


----------



## coreya (May 29, 2011)

I will throw my 2 cents in here, some colors are very hard to define but there are sites that can give the basics. Ball blue is just that, pick a ball perfect mason thats blue and thats ball blue. Any jar that has a tinge of green with the blue is aqua as are most atlas jars and there are infinate variations of that shade depending on whos selling what! Here are some sites that might help.

bottle colors

one of the best online guides!!

 Also reference books are expensive but are worth every dime as a small difference can mean several hundred dollars in price. There are many people on here that would be happy to give opinion and who have thousands of dollars of reference material and experiance to draw from. 
 Your atlas looks aqua,, your ball jar is ball blue and the others with color look like various shades of aqua. The Jario's kerr is a pretty sky blue. Hope this helps and again just my 2 cents worth
 Just as an extra, crayon colors are a big help.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 29, 2011)

If your getting into jars you might want to pick up A collectors Manual Fruit Jars by Julian Harrison Toulouse. Try Amazon, they should be in the $10 area. Search the author and find a copy that suits your price.
 It won't help with colors or all dates but a good reference. 
 I think there's better book but the last 1 time I saw it, it was in the hundreds of $$
 Look for this cover and don't bother with the price guide.


----------



## jah5656 (May 29, 2011)

That one is wavy looking


----------



## jah5656 (May 29, 2011)

that jar seams to have an extra seam 3 parts maybe not sure


----------

